# Nvidia trennt sich von 5 Partnern



## xTc (3. Oktober 2008)

*Wie die Kollegen von Fudzilla gehört haben wollen, soll sich Nvidia angeblich von 5 Ihrer Partner trennen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: Google

Die Kollegen von Fudzilla vermuten das darunter auch Foxconn und Club 3D seinen könnten. Wer die drei anderen möglichen Partner sind, wisse man noch nicht. Auch geht man davon aus, das diese Trennung nur Auwirkung auf Europa hat.

Nvidia geht diesen Weg um auf dem Markt Konkurrenzfähiger zu sein und um Kosten zu sparen. Auch sorgte die Entscheidung von Nvidia für lange Gesichter bei einigen Herstellern, doch Nvidia bevorzugt es die namhaften und großen Hersteller eine bessere Chance zum Überleben zu geben. 

Quelle:
Fudzilla - Nvidia to cut five partners


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich irgendwo verstehen, ich entscheide mich persönlich lieber auch für Gainward oder Asus meide Club3D...es ist einfach blöd ausgedrückt "der bessere Name und damit verbundene Image"


----------



## exa (3. Oktober 2008)

ne alsoich hab da keine vorurteile, kaufe von allen herstellern...

hatte schon powercolor, club 3d, asus


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin was Hersteller angeht auch auf nichts fixiert. Was NV angeht kann ich das verstehen. Die werden wohl versuchen auf diesem Weg Geld zu sparen.


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ne alsoich hab da keine vorurteile, kaufe von allen herstellern...
> 
> hatte schon powercolor, club 3d, asus



Meine letzte Karte war auch von Powercolor...lief ohne Probleme, allerdings bin ich jetzt auf Sapphire umgestiegen...<quatsch>die haben die bessere Verpackung + Sticker auf der Karte</quatsch> 

Ne...die Karte war ein einfach günstig und bei Sapphire sag ich nicht nein.

Wenn ihr aber aber zwischen Sapphire und Club3D entscheiden müsstet, der Preis ist gleich, welche würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## maxi2290 (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Meine letzte Karte war auch von Powercolor...lief ohne Probleme, allerdings bin ich jetzt auf Sapphire umgestiegen...<quatsch>die haben die bessere Verpackung + Sticker auf der Karte</quatsch>
> 
> Ne...die Karte war ein einfach günstig und bei Sapphire sag ich nicht nein.
> 
> Wenn ihr aber aber zwischen Sapphire und Club3D entscheiden müsstet, der Preis ist gleich, welche würdet ihr nehmen?



naja wenns auch sonst alles das selbe ist (beilagen, sprich spiele, kabel und der ganze kram, der kühler bei beiden der selbe wäre) dann würde ich denke ich sapphire nehmen. aber nur wegen dem blauen pcb  

passt besser in mein blaues gehäuse, auf mein blaues mainboard und sieht bei den blauen lampen bestimmt gut aus.

hätte ich das ganze in rot-schwarz wäre club 3d meine wahl


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

ich würde sagen, dass viele User zu Sapphire bei absolut gleichem Angebot greifen würden, weil die sind schon lange dabei und waren auch immer vorne vertreten.


----------



## FeuRenard (3. Oktober 2008)

manchmal sind diese kleinen (und weniger namhaften) Hersteller aber auch einfach die billigsten


----------



## Fate T.H (3. Oktober 2008)

Hmm wenn das stimmt ob da auch Gainward mit bei ist so als Ex-Nvidia-Only Partner


----------



## xdevilx (4. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte schon ettliche Club3D Karten und hatte immer sehr gute quali
und sehr gutes taktvermögen


----------



## xTc (4. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin was Hersteller angeht auch auf nichts fixiert. Was NV angeht kann ich das verstehen. Die werden wohl versuchen auf diesem Weg Geld zu sparen.



Irgendwie kann ich Nvidia auch verstehen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es sich um diese füfn handelt:

*Foxconn* und *Club 3D* (angeblich schon bekannt) und dazu noch weiterhin *Leadtek*, *Sparkle* und vielleicht auch *BFG* oder so.

Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das Nvidia Zotac am Anfang des Jahres so gepusht hat, müssen jetzt wieder Anbieter weichen....


Gruß


----------



## Fransen (4. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin was Hersteller angeht auch auf nichts fixiert. Was NV angeht kann ich das verstehen. Die werden wohl versuchen auf diesem Weg Geld zu sparen.



Ich eigentlich auch nicht.
-->>bei mir zählen hauptsächlich das P/L

Wenn jedoch die Entscheidung anstehen würde Sapphire oder Club3D, bei gleichem Preis, würde ich zur Sapphire greifen, die haben sich den besseren Namen gemacht...


----------



## Firetribe (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde bei gleichem preis nur nach Kartenaussehen entscheiden..und Gewährleistung oder so. Hab aber absolut nichts gegen namenlose hersteller.


----------



## CeresPK (4. Oktober 2008)

Also was Nvidia angeht hoffe ich das EVGA, XFX, und Zotac bleiben
PNY dürften sie auch nicht aussortieren da die ja exklusiv die Quadros vertreiben dürfen.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Bildquelle: Google


Nicht ganz korrekt, in diesem Falle dürfte es sich um das offizielle Presse-Logo von Nvidia handeln, Bildquelle (aka Urheber der Grafik ist also Nvidia). Google macht nur die eigenen Google-Logos.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (4. Oktober 2008)

Naja was da bei NV los ist das die sich von 5partnern trennen. Ich persönlich kauf eh nur bei Partner wo ich weiss die sind gut. XFX, Asus, Gainward usw. 
Club 3D und wie die billig marken so heissen kannste zum OCen eh in die tonne drücken


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. Oktober 2008)

BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Club 3D und wie die billig marken so heissen kannste zum OCen eh in die tonne drücken




Uh nich wirklich. Alle Hersteller, ob "billig" oder "teuer" setzen aufs gleiche Layout bei den Karten an sich. Nur die Lüfter sind mal andere und in wirklich ganz seltenen Fällen entwickeln die Hersteller mal eigene PCBs.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (4. Oktober 2008)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Uh nich wirklich. Alle Hersteller, ob "billig" oder "teuer" setzen aufs gleiche Layout bei den Karten an sich. Nur die Lüfter sind mal andere und in wirklich ganz seltenen Fällen entwickeln die Hersteller mal eigene PCBs.


 
Muss ja nicht immer am pcb gelegen haben oder so. Aber fast jeder hersteller verwendet andere Speicherchips und da gaben die billig Marken nie viel her.
Kaufe aber aus sicherheits gründen eher die übertakteten varianten von XFX etc.
Da hab ich wenigstens ne schnellere Karte und wenn was passiert ist di Garantie noch da^^


----------



## Ecle (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich achte nur auf PL Verhältnis und auf den Kühler natürlich. Zuletzt hatte ich eine von Xpertvision. Noch nie was von gehört, aber egal. Der Kühler/Lüfter ist jedenfalls wesentlich besser als der vom Standard-Design der 88GT


----------



## Gamiac (5. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich muss point of view auch gehen , nicht nur wegen ihrer 88gt mit 128 bit speicheranbindung ich habe hier auch noch ne passiv gekühlte 86 gt mit 512 mb ddr 2 und 16 statt 32 shader einheiten die ich denen am liebsten ohne rama in den..............! so stelle ich mir eine veränderung am referenz layout bestimmt nicht vor . die ist bestimmt zu lahm um meine gtx 9800 + bei der physik zu entlasten . als ich die 98 gtx bei arlt gekauft habe gab es als alternative für 10 euro weniger ne point of view . es wäre sicher nicht der einzige grund gewesen mich trotzdem für die evga zu entscheiden aber point of shit hat bei mir keine chance mehr .


----------



## Salvadore (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja, nicht nur dass sie sich von 5 Boardpartnern verabschieden wollen, alles in allem läuft es für Nvidia derzeit nicht so gut. Auch die Entlassungen von ettlichen hundert Mitarbeitern steht an (geschweigeden von Umfragen und Suchergebnissen in Preisesuchmaschinen):

Nvidia auf Talfahrt?


----------



## Speed-E (5. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Auch ich werde mich warscheinlich von NVidia trennen , um Geld zu sparen.


----------



## Fransen (5. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Also was Nvidia angeht hoffe ich das EVGA, XFX, und Zotac bleiben
> PNY dürften sie auch nicht aussortieren da die ja exklusiv die Quadros vertreiben dürfen.



Gerade Zotac wird auf jedenfall bleiben, da sie in der letzten zeit von nV richtig geüusht wurden.

XFX und EVGA denke ich auch, da sie recht eng mit nV zusammenarbeiten, denn nur EVGA, XFX vertreiben nV Boards...
-->>und mittlerweile auch Zotac...

Als "Wackelkandidaten" sehe ich Sparkle, Gainward, Foxconn, Leadtek und Club3D...


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Als "Wackelkandidaten" sehe ich Sparkle, Gainward, Foxconn, Leadtek und Club3D...


ja sehe ich auch so nur um Sparkle wäre es schade wegen der Calibre Serie von der ich nur gutes gehört habe bis jetzt


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwo verstehen, ich entscheide mich persönlich lieber auch für Gainward oder Asus meide Club3D...es ist einfach blöd ausgedrückt "der bessere Name und damit verbundene Image"



Dazu hab ich ein echt gutes Beispiel:

Anfang des Jahres wollte ich mir eine Geforce 8800GTS 512 kaufen und ich hatte meinen Dealer gefragt, welche den die billigste sei die er mir besorgen könnte. Da sagte er "Zotac" für 2xx,xx Euro. Meine nächste frage darauf war was den eine Karte von Asus oder so kosten würde. 

Da war Zotac noch neu und mir noch unbekannt. Kenn ich nicht, kauf ich nicht. Habe dann noch 30 Euro mehr bezahlt und die Karte von Asus genommen.


Gruß


----------



## olsystems (5. Oktober 2008)

So lang Palit bleibt istz es mir egal, auf der anderen Seite auch billige Hersteller haben gute Karten, es muss nicht immer Asus, XFX... usw. sein.

LG
olsystems


----------



## dsubenni (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich denke das Nvidia sich wohl auch von Jetway trennen wird, habe eine 8800GT von denen...
Jetway kennt ja eh keiner...

http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/


----------



## riedochs (5. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man Fudzilla glauben schenken darf trifft es wohl Foxconn und Club3D. Jetzt bleibt nur offen wer die restlichen 3 sind.


----------



## dsubenni (5. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn man Fudzilla glauben schenken darf trifft es wohl Foxconn und Club3D. Jetzt bleibt nur offen wer die restlichen 3 sind.



Soweit wahren wir auch schon.


----------



## dmx633 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja das bleibt abzuwarten...Also ich hatte auch zwei Club 3d 8800 GTS 640 MB im SLI laufen und hatte nie probs damit,sind gerannt wie nur irgendwas !!!Hab jetz meine 8800GTX von XFX UND KANN NUR SAGEN 1 A geil...Hoffe die bleiben aber wie schon gesagt denke mal schon weil sie ja eben mit ihnen arbeiten....Aber ich denk mal die nächste wird eh ASUS entweder NVIDIA oder AMD


----------



## riedochs (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich tippe drauf das es welche sein werden die ATI und NV im Programm haben.


----------



## dmx633 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... warum meinste ???


----------



## riedochs (5. Oktober 2008)

Nvidia wird damit erreichen wollen das die exklusiven Partner auch hinter den Produkten stehen, sprich auch in schwierigen Zeiten für die Produkte werben usw. Ein Partner der ATI und NV im Programm hat könnte sich einfach on einer Seite trennen, das kann der exklusive Partner nicht so leicht.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

ach glaube aber nicht das ASUS und MSI auf der Abschussliste stehen


----------



## riedochs (5. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ach glaube aber nicht das ASUS und MSI auf der Abschussliste stehen



Kann man nicht sagen. Aber es ist davon auszugehen das eher die Kleinen wegfallen.


----------



## Prinzchen1990 (5. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich immer zu CLub 3D gehen, habe zwar aktuell ne Sapphire drinne, aber nur weil der Preis beim Kauf besser war.
Ich hatte schon 4 mal Grafikkarten von Club 3D , noch nicht einen Defekt, die Karten rennen wie Schmidts Katze, und optisch finde ich sie eigentlich auch immer sehr Proffessionell.
Meine Meinung
Mfg Prinzchen


----------



## dmx633 (5. Oktober 2008)

Bitte nit ASUS und XFX oder so Ich bete schonmal.......


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2008)

Will man so für eine Verknappung der Grafikkarten in Europa sorgen, um den Verkaufspreis künstlich hoch zu halten? Weil anders versteh ich den Schritt nicht. Die Boardpartner müssen für ihre bei NVidia georderten GPUs doch genauso zahlen, wie wir für das fertige Produkt? 

Oder bekommen die Boardpartner am Ende gar Sonderzahlungen? Wundern tät's mich ned, wenn man bedenkt was manche Spielehersteller und andere "Institutionen" nur für Blablabla in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen.


----------



## xdevilx (6. Oktober 2008)

colorful darf auch nicht vergessen werden, oder manli  etc


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusste gar nicht das sich Nvidia schon von XFX getrennt hat


----------



## dmx633 (6. Oktober 2008)

WASS ??? NE ODER....Wusste ich auch nit dachte die würden noch dick zusammenhängen ???


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2008)

so stehts jedenfalls auf der Main:
PCGH - News: Nvidia trennt sich von Grafikkartenpartnern in Europa - Nvida, Foxconn, Club 3D, Hardware-Partner


----------



## dmx633 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ja sry ....oky ich hatte erst hierrein geschrieben bevor ich die Main wirklich wahrgenommen habe,hab da jetz auch mal mein senf zu gegeben,ist echt ne frechheit ey...


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2008)

Laut Gamestar handelt es sich bei den fehlenden 3 Partnern um ECS, Albatron und Biostar.

Quelle


----------



## dmx633 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm naja....Ist auch nit toll aber naja kein XFX und ASUS oder ??


----------



## CeresPK (9. Oktober 2008)

dmx633 schrieb:


> Hmm naja....Ist auch nit toll aber naja kein XFX und ASUS oder ??


XFX
hat NV schon vor Wochen geköpft
siehe meinen Post vorher


----------



## dmx633 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja shit,sry ich vergas!!Werd jetz ne Gedenkmin für XFX einlegen !!!


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2008)

Foxconn, Club 3D, ECS, Biostar und Albatron.

Gut damit kann ich eigentlich relativ gut leben. Club 3D ist etwas schade, aber die anderen 4 sind mir eigentlich vollkommen egal.

Ich kann Nvidia sogar verstehen, das man die "kleinen Hersteller" in den Wind schiesst. Es lohnt sich halt einfach nicht an solchen Herstellern fest zu halten.


Gruß


----------



## thecroatien (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn XFX jez auch weg ist, wird der Support für Momentane Karten trotzdem Bestehen bleiben?
Weil was stellen die sonst noch her?
Außer diese ein, zwei Mobo's ham die ja sonst nix, und wenn die keine grakas mehr verkaufen dann ebstimmt auch bald keine Mobo's mehr oder?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## KTMDoki (9. Oktober 2008)

aber warum haben sie eigentli XFX abgeschossen?!?!?


----------



## CeresPK (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß es leider nicht.
XFX kann man auch nicht grade als "klein" bezeichnen.
Ich meine mal es *war* sogar einer der bestverkauftesten NVs.
Ich hätte persöhnlich mehr davon gehalten wenn sie ASUS oder MSI weggespackt hätten.
Aber XFX.
XFX steht ja praktisch für die Marke Nvidia!
wenigstens haben sie mir Evga noch gelassen aber ich glaube wenn NV Evga von der Partnerliste streicht ist NV pleite gegangen


----------



## mpa72160 (11. Oktober 2008)

XFX hat nur den Exklusivvertrag wie Gainward auch aufgekündigt, das heißt sie bauen demnächst auch Karten eines anderen Herstellers (Intel wurde gemutmaßt).
Aber es werden weiterhin Nvidia-Karten produziert, so wie die vor kurzem vorgestellte GTX 260 Black Edition.


----------



## dmx633 (12. Oktober 2008)

Es ist einfach nur traurig das sie XFX abgeschossen habenFind ich echt shit,die hatten so geile kartenNaja dann bleibt mir ja noch asus obwohl mir die karten nit so gefallen!


----------



## riedochs (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht daran das die 5 die letzten waren. NV wird sich letztendlich auf 1 - 2 sehr starke Partner konzentrieren.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Oktober 2008)

Und was sind für dich die stärksten Partner?
Ich hoffe auf EVGA und PNY weil diese Beiden wirklich gut sind (für Kunden)
Also PNY bleibt auf jedenfall wegen der Exklusivvertriebs der Quadros.
Und ich hoffe das Evga bleibt wegen der Erweiterten Garantie (nur das dürfte NV am Ars** vorbei gehen)
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich das gefühl das sich NV gar nicht mehr dafür interessiert was die Kunden wollen


----------



## dmx633 (12. Oktober 2008)

Das gefühl habe ich auch irgendwie,die machen was sie wollen


----------



## mpa72160 (12. Oktober 2008)

Das sich Nvidia von XFX getrennt hat, habe ich irgendwie nie gehört. Das ist mir auch nie irgendwo aufgefallen, obwohl ich täglich mehrmals auf der pcgh seite bin.
Wo steht den diese Info bitte?

In der Suche habe ich nur Hinweise, das XfX auch Karten eines anderen Anbieter zu bauen.


----------



## AMDSempron (12. Oktober 2008)

Hab zu EVGA und XfX ne etwas ältere News gefunden:

News: Nvidia - XFX und EVGA keine Nvidia-Partner mehr? | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## Arrow1982 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn da 5 Anbieter weniger sind, dann ist das für diese 5 zwar schlecht, aber für den Kunden ists vollkommen wurscht, da sowieso die allermeisten Karten im Referenzdesign gehalten sind. Dem User entgeht dadurch also keine Auswahlmöglichkeit an Produkten und damit ists vollkommen wurscht.


----------



## CeresPK (13. Oktober 2008)

also total wurscht ist das für kunden keinesfalls jedenfalls nicht für mich als treuen evga kunden.
die karten werden zwar im referenzdesign gefertigt doch kommt es auf den Hersteller an wie hochwertig die Materialien sind.(und als Evga-Kunde möchte man natürlich die 10Jährige Garantie mit allem Firlefanz nicht mehr missen)

@AMDSempron
XFX und EVGA sollen nach dieser News nur neue Verträge mit einem anderen GPU-Hersteller abgeschlossen haben.
nur Nvidia sortiert doch jetzt aus welche Hersteller nicht mehr für den europäischen Markt produzieren dürfen und da stand auf der Main das XFX und ein anderer Partner schon vor vielen Wochen ausgestiegen wurden


----------



## alex0582 (13. Oktober 2008)

also von den 5 herstellern hab ich noch nie ne karte gehabt also is es mir auch ziemlich egal 
obwohl die günstigen meiner meinung nach nicht schlechter sind es wird einfach nur mehr zubehör weggelassen wie z.b. nen softwarepaket wie von asus oder zotac das macht im preis auch ordentlich was aus


----------



## riedochs (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuer Leute wie mich die die Software nicht brauchen waren/sind die guenstigen Karten von Vorteil.


----------



## Arrow1982 (20. Oktober 2008)

Es bleiben ja noch immer sehr viele Hersteller übrig. Da ists ned so schlimm, da gibts noch genügende, ohne Zubehör und 5 Euro günstiger.


----------



## Biosman (20. Oktober 2008)

solange Palit und Leadtek unter den Kunden bleiben is mir das sowiso egal^^


----------



## Arrow1982 (20. Oktober 2008)

Fudzilla - Nvidia to leave only six partners

Laut dem hier trennt sich Nvidia von allen bis auf 6 Partner.

Das ist dann nämlich nicht mehr so toll. Nur 6 sind relativ wenige im vergleich zu den 18 Partner die Momentan vorhanden sind.

PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------

